# Plant postmortem - what happened to these?



## alysonpeaches (Jun 30, 2008)

I have had to remove lots of dead or rotting vallis leaves, some are OK though. The above amazon sword has rotted from the crown up. It smells like halitosis. What did I do wrong. I have had them just over a week. They were planted in gravel. The tank is a Juwel 96L and has been running 2 weeks. Less than a week ago I added 4 zebra danios to start the tank cycling. Today I had to install a new filter (but I used the old sponge) because the first filter was running awfully noisy despite being taken apart and cleaned twice. The new filter causes less water displacement, I did wonder if the old one was too vigorous, as I had the spray bar on.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

What kind of lighting do you have on the tank? Amazons need a lot of light to remain healthy.


----------



## alysonpeaches (Jun 30, 2008)

I knew you would ask me that. I think its just a 20W tube. The tank is an unmodified Juwel Rekord 96 and its just the tube that came with the tank.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hmm, I think thats your problem.

Is the light a fluorescent light or a regular tungsten light bulb with the wire inside?

The normal light bulbs don't put out nearly enough light for plants to use, they are very dim compared with fluorescent bulbs. 

If the plant was in a low light environment for a week or more then it probably isn't doing too well since it hasn't been able to photosynthesize any food.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi alysonpeaches,

I have to agree with Zapins. With a 20 watt bulb, your 96 liter (25 gallon) tank has less than one watt per gallon, which is considered "low light". I grow vallisneria and I have 72 watts (36 X 2) over my 30 gallon tank and they grow and send out runners continuously. You may want to try more light over your tank.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

One other thing - if you know this, then please disregard. But if you planted these with the crown buried into the substrate, it could also cause what you see here. On Vals, and amazons, as well as many other plants, the crown must remain above the substrate. The lighting issue is another story.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

I have 2 amazon swards in my 55g, and 1 recieves natural sun light, and one is only my T8 lighting. Both are doing... ok, but the one with natural light is growing a lot better. +1 for more light


----------



## alysonpeaches (Jun 30, 2008)

Its a fluorescent strip light btw. THANKS EVERYONE FOR YOUR USEFUL REPLIES, its nice for a first post to be so well received.

I have attached some of the plants with cotton to my bogwood so the crowns are out and I will see if they do better. I have also experimented with re attaching the lead weight to one of vallis, to see if it thrives any better like that. Tbh I wont be changing my lighting at the moment. I would rather buy plants that suit low light. Any suggestions? or shall I buy artificial??


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> I would rather buy plants that suit low light. Any suggestions?


Anubias, Crypt wendtii (though they might originally melt to start with), hornwort (Ceratophyllum demersum), java fern. Also check out the plantfinder here on the site for more info.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

All the plants Bert H mentioned and java moss (or any of the other mosses).


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi alysonpeaches,

In addition to the ones mentioned above, Bolbitis heudelotii (African Water Fern) does well in the darker areas of my tank.


----------



## alysonpeaches (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks for those suggestions.

I already have a crypt. wendtii and that seems to be ok... I think it might be a light issue AND a planting too far in gravel issue too. I am taking steps to remedy this.

Do you run an air pump/ airstone with your plants, or does the movement disrupt their rooting? I cant decide whether to leave mine in or not.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

In a planted tank, you typically do not run an air stone due to off gassing of CO2 which your plants want. The only time folks run an air stone is during lights out if they maintain high CO2 levels and want to be sure there's plenty of O2 for the fish. You want good water circulation in a planted tank. Of course, this doesn't mean a torrent.


----------



## alysonpeaches (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks I have a crypt wendtii. All the larger leaves were looking a bit past it but it has new ones emerging from the crown. Yesterday I removed it from the tank and noticed a slight pong of sulphur dioxide (rotten eggs) when I was pruning it. It may be because the rockwool (or whatever) around the base of the plant couldnt be removed so this was pushed into the gravel and thats causing the smell. I put it back anyway.

Nitrites are high atm but nitrates are rising so hopefully the tank is cycling...


----------



## alysonpeaches (Jun 30, 2008)

Just re read berts advice, thanks. I have taken the airstone off. My filter has a venturi effect and I have been using that yesterday and today. Is that OK?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Mosses, ferns and Anubias are your best bets for the lighting you currently have. 

I agree with everyone that you probably accidentally buried the crown of the plants. You probably would have lost the Amazon leaves anyhow as they appear to have been grown emersed (out of water). Even so, it should have formed new submersed growth leaves instead of dying off like it did.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Best to remove the rockwool too it tents to suffocate the roots underwater in my experience.


----------

